# some of the more dangerous reps



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

heres some of the guys i work with but don't have in my own collection yet, (am waiting on my license ) 

nile crocodile male and female 








mating 






swing and a miss 







got it that time 






then we have the american alligators 














lovely little western diamondback rattler 












and nice little golden eyelash viper 






we also own some gila mosters, beaded lizards, 2 different caimen species, and recently added a rather large salty to the collection


----------



## animallove (Sep 4, 2010)

nice western diamondback rattler. you say you work with these? your must have one of the best jobs in the world!!


----------



## Sigman21 (Sep 4, 2010)

love that golden eyelash viper


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

animallove said:


> nice western diamondback rattler. you say you work with these? your must have one of the best jobs in the world!!


 
yea work with these, along with loads more, i love my job, but the non reptile people seem to think i'm crazy lol 




Sigman21 said:


> love that golden eyelash viper


 

its a stunner, a good size now aswell, loves its food


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 4, 2010)

cool mate that little rattler is so cute


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> cool mate that little rattler is so cute





shes got a very cute yet evil look to her i think lol


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 9, 2010)

some more gators 













nile croc and gator either side of the gate 







nile croc


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 14, 2010)

ok sorting pics, should have this section sorted now lol. 

gators 





















nile crocs and gators checking each other out 











niles 
















mating


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 14, 2010)

more niles 






















western diamondback 
















golden eyelash viper


----------



## Hiver (Sep 15, 2010)

What reptile shop do you work at?


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 15, 2010)

Hiver said:


> What reptile shop do you work at?





i work in a shop called cold blooded over in essex,


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 16, 2010)

oh and its not me in the feeding shots, i'm behind the camera in them lol


----------



## sativa (Oct 8, 2010)

lol lol lol


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 8, 2010)

cheers for sharing mate, awesome pics


----------



## zan777 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice pics. love the golden eyelash viper from what i can see of it.


----------

